# Need help



## dwelch132 (7 Jul 2021)

I don’t know if any of you have any a of the Juwel tanks but I’ve noticed something in mine and didn’t know if any of you have seen it before in your tank or know what could of caused it and if it’s gonna be a problem… I will attach a couple of pictures below. Any help would be great thank you


----------



## Marius_R (8 Jul 2021)

It`s just excess silicone, mine had a similar bulge, I`ve had it for almost 3 years with no problems. If you`re unsure, fill it up and see if it leaks.


----------



## bazz (8 Jul 2021)

Definitely a glitch in the silicone work and could be a weak spot. If it's new I'd return/swap it.
Cheers.


----------

